# Delano, CA- Holly, F 1yr



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Holly
















HI I AM HOLLY. I AM VERY FRIENDLY AND WILL MAKE A GREAT ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY.
HOLLY IS A ONE YEAR OLD FEMALE GERMAN SHEPHERD AND SHE IS VERY NICE AND SWEET. SHE SEEMS TO LIKE EVERYONE SHE SEES, IS NOT AGGRESSIVE OR EXCITABLE. SHE WALKS ON A LEASH VERY WELL AND MINDS WELL. SHE WAS PICKED UP AS A STRAY WITH ANOTHER GERMAN SHEPHERD AND IS MUCH TOO NICE TO BE IN A SHELTER. 
The adoption fee is $10.00 plus the cost of spay or neuter. If you are interested please contact us right away. E mails are checked daily. We welcome 501c groups to rescue any dog at the shelter. Phone messages do not get checked every day, it is faster to E mail, if you wish to be called please e mail your phone number and your call will be returned. Do to lack of space, time is limited for dogs 
contact:
Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Delano, CA 
661-721-3377 ext. 450 
Email Delano Police Department Animal Control 
Shelter hours are 9-4 weekdays and 9-2 weekends


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Email: [email protected] ,for this dog


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

I missed her. Someone else on that thread said there were three. 

I thought they were talking about Truly. 

She is a beauty too!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

i went to both threads,thier adoptable list ,and thier avail. soon list,i missed one of the ones you posted,lol

FYI; just hoping i posted the pb this time,as i am known to post a maybe,,lol. think i got my 2 posted right,lol.Holly and Trisha look pure to me.( as do casey and watson) man 4 in one spot,all beauties and it sounds like they dont get much attention for adoption,or time.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Four?? Who is Trisha?? I'll have to look.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

i posted trisha and holly. you posted watson and casey right?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

you are confusing me now,lol,jk.i will go look again too.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Sorry to confuse you. Ninya said there was two sections an available soon section. 

I was not sure what she was talking about. Never saw that there was two sections. 

You got it right. MAN! Four GSD's, that is crazy!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

ok here it is( mods each dog DOES HAVE THIER OWN THREAD POSTED)
1-trisha,adult female
2-holly,young female
3-watson young male
4-casey,young female
I posted [email protected] trisha and holly
daisy1986 you posted [email protected],watson and casey
So that is 4,lol.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

i got the dogs right,but did not get the and sign in my posts right,lol.i meant this one & ,been a long morning


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

i did send a email asking for avail.dates,last day and any other info known on the 4. hope that was ok.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

You bet!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Any word from the E-mail? 

I need to check on CA rescues.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

i never got a email back with info on the 4 posted.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

email i received
HI VERLINA, TRISH WAS ADOPTED SEVERAL WEEKS AGO BUT THE OTHER THREE ARE STILL AVAILABLE. NONE ARE DUE TO BE PUT TO SLEEP YET. THEY ARE ALL VERY NICE AND VERY GOOD LOOKING DOGS.
THANK YOU FOR THE HELP, WE WILL BE HAPPY TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS FOR YOU.
ACO VOLUNTEER DAVID MIL

HI VERLINA, ONE UPDATE-WATSON'S OWNERS CAME AND PICKED HIM UP THIS MORNING.
THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME AND HELP.
ACO VOLUNTEER DAVID MILLER


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Holly is SO beautiful. Her and Holly both. 

Come on 2 more Cali!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Since this dog is not in danger of being PTS I am moving her to Non-Urgent.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

thank you for moving her,once i received the email from animal control,i thought it should be moved.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

They are not due, but they are in a kill shelter. 

I guess we could keep E-mailing to see when their time gets close.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

UPDATE:
HOLLY AND CASEY ARE BOTH STILL AT THE SHELTER. THEY ARE BOTH VERY NICE AND GOOD WITH OTHER DOGS ALSO. THEIR TIME IS GETTING SHORTER BECAUSE ANIMAL CONTROL IS BEING PRESSED TO GET THE NUMBERS DOWN AND ADOPTIONS FOR THE BIGGER DOGS ARE VERY SLOW. 
HOLLY WAS ADOPTED OVER THE WEEK END BUT HE BROUGHT HER BACK TODAY BECAUSE HE WANTED A WATCH DOG AND SHE IS JUST TOO FRIENDLY, HE DID NOT THINK SHE WOULD BE RIGHT FOR HIS USE
PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN TAKE EITHER OF THE GIRLS. HOLLY WOULD BE GREAT WITH ANY FAMILY, SHE IS VERY NICE.
THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE HELP.
VOLUNTEER DAVID MILLER 
I received this email this evening,as stated their time is getting shorter.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Delano, CA,young female Holly,*

Can they be moved back to Urgent or do we need a date?? 

MAN, someone brought her back because she was TO nice!!


----------

